# A whiter brighter ghost using RIT Whitener/Brightener



## Spooky1

Do you have a dingy ghost? 

Do other ghost make fun of your ghost? :zombie:

Now, you too can have a ghost you'll be proud of, it will be the talk of the graveyard with RIT Whitener/Brightener! 

Before - This was even after spraying my FCG with a fluorescent spray because it wasn't showing up at all under a blacklight.

MOV02643.mp4 Video by SpookyTJ | Photobucket

After - soaked the cloth in a bucket of hot water with half a pack of RIT Whitener/Brightener for ~15-20 minutes and letting the cloth drip dry.

DSC02656 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Thanks to Heresjohnny for the recommendation.


----------



## Wildcat

Wow. That worked really well. Lights up a five foot raduis of the room.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wildcat said:


> Wow. That worked really well. Lights up a five foot raduis of the room.


Just about - I was sitting three feet away and had to close my eyes, he was so bright

Spooky1 was a happy camper after trying this method out. We weren't really expecting it to make such a dramatic difference, so I am pleased to say we did Rit dyes an injustice for having so little faith:jol:


----------



## Otaku

Yeah, RIT whitener rules. I've been using it for a few years and have only had to refresh the ghost once - last year, after three years n the original application. I also use it on the cheesecloth porch entrance draping. I place a 12" black light under the porch eaves to give it a bluish-white glow.


----------



## heresjohnny

Wow Spooky, I can barely see to type! Glad that worked out so well for you, it looks great.

I have been using Purex lately, but I dn't know if it has the same staying power as RIT. I had a gallon container of water and RIT that I soaked yards and yards of cheesecloth in, so you can use one mix a bunch of times.


----------



## weaz

That would be very nice from a distance


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Very nice! Guess I need to get some Rit whitener


----------



## debbie5

Why do ghosts always lose their bottom halves?? LOL


Ghostie looks ready for a good season.


----------



## Desmodus

I used that on my FCG ghost, even the face; and sunblock on facial areas where I wanted shadow, like around the eyes, temples, etc.. that way the blacklight doesn't reflect from those areas. 

It's just like makeup!


----------



## dynoflyer

Dissolved 1/3 pack of RIT Whitener in hot water and put it in a spray bottle. Shakey, shakey, shakey! Sprayed the beef netting webbing on the entryway under a 48" black light. Voila! Bright as new!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

I like RIT whitener too....It makes a pretty glow.


----------



## debbie5

FYI: it does NOT work at ALL on polyester curtains.  Guess I can't have a ghost in my window this year. Serves me right for waiting til last minute to throw him together....


----------



## sickNtwisted

What a difference!


----------



## Desmodus

Your FCGs will need a refresh every couple of years if it gets exposed to sunlight all year long. Mine hangs in the attic window, normally, I just shut it off at it's lowest setting and put a lacey type curtain over the window, but apparently it lets enough sunlight in to fade the ghost. I could barely see her this year. So I brushed some RIT mixture on her face again, gave her some new cheesecloth (presoaked in RIT), even sprayed a little glow-in-the-dark spray on some areas.. now she's so bright.. it's a bit much!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Mine faded in just a week outside.


----------



## psyko99

We've used the RIT brightener for years too. It does a great job and it's cheap.


----------



## Spooky1

Well I just got our FCG up last night and even stored away in a box in the basement, she's not as bright. I'm thinking of mixing up some more of the RIT Whitener/Brightener and putting it in a spray bottle to spritz our ghost. Has anyone tried this? If so, how well did it work? Otherwise I'll need to take her apart an soak her.


----------



## goneferal

I wonder if I could somehow paint my tombstone angels with it and then seal them to use with UV spots. If I can find the time that is. Anyone done something like that?


----------



## dynoflyer

Spooky1 said:


> I'm thinking of mixing up some more of the RIT Whitener/Brightener and putting it in a spray bottle to spritz our ghost. Has anyone tried this? If so, how well did it work?


I did exactly that last year, results are okay and it's certainly easier than taking your FCG apart. Just had to spray alot. If you can, do it under the blacklight and protect anything around it with plastic before you start. . . .like wallpaper (oops, sorry dear).


----------



## typoagain

Cool! Thx guys. I picked up some RIT on my way home from work this morning. Goin to go try it right now!

I had never heard of using sunscreen. It makes total sense, but I would have never thought of if.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Spooky1 said:


> Well I just got our FCG up last night and even stored away in a box in the basement, she's not as bright. I'm thinking of mixing up some more of the RIT Whitener/Brightener and putting it in a spray bottle to spritz our ghost. Has anyone tried this? If so, how well did it work? Otherwise I'll need to take her apart an soak her.


:jol: Yep, I have Spooky, I do it every year. Lily, my FCG is going on 10 years old, so she looks very yellowed, even though I store her in a bag. And she is sort of glued to her wire form that she is on, so taking her apart is not really an option for me. I just put an envelope of RIT in very hot water, stir to dissolve and then pour it in spray bottle and spray her liberally....I think she kind of likes it.  Sure does brighten the old ghost up. She still looks yellow in daylight, but under a blacklight she is divine!


----------



## typoagain

Well, I tired the RIT brightner today. Used a full box simply because I did not feel like throwing away the rest. 

I put it in a bucket of water with the cheese cloth too soak...an promptly fell asleep. (It happens when you work nights.) Took it out after a couple of hours and it is hanging up to dry right now.

But while it was still wet I turned on the light just to check it out.

You know, my ghost might need sun shades!


----------



## Pumpkin5

typoagain said:


> Well, I tired the RIT brightner today. Used a full box simply because I did not feel like throwing away the rest.
> 
> I put it in a bucket of water with the cheese cloth too soak...an promptly fell asleep. (It happens when you work nights.) Took it out after a couple of hours and it is hanging up to dry right now.
> 
> But while it was still wet I turned on the light just to check it out.
> 
> You know, my ghost might need sun shades!


:jol: No doubt Typoagain....RIT is powerful stuff. All my glowing goodness I owe to RIT. It is the bomb diggity....does anyone really say that anymore? sorry...behind the times....but ahead of the times on the Blacklight glow....B's
(sorry......I am a "B" tooo, so please take no offense.....)<3,<3, <3


----------



## fontgeek

Wow, that really makes your FCG glow!

Personally, I kind of like the more subtle look in your original photos better. There's something creepier about not seeing it sharply/harshly defined in it's shape.

Another look you might try is to put a few dry cleaners bags (that have been made ragged) over the FCG. With the motion and almost no breeze the super light plastic of those bags float and flutter, they still let most of the UV light through so you still get a good glow, but they make the shape a bit more etherial. Hope that made sense


----------



## Cat_Bones

Wow where's my sunglasses? He looks fantastic!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Your ghost looks great! Shinin' like a diamond in a... (oh wait, my idioms aren't appropriate...)

Is there a way to use RIT to get an in between brightness? I am assuming a less concentrated solution.

P.S.


Pumpkin5 said:


> ...It is the bomb diggity....does anyone really say that anymore?


P5, I don't think anyone says that anymore. Just how far into the Appalachians are you??


----------



## Spooky1

The brightness does fade over time, and I'd guess using a less concentrated solution should also reduce the brightness.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Also remember this ghost is displayed a few feet back from a second story window of our house, so from the sidewalk, it really isn't blindingly bright to a viewer.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> P5, I don't think anyone says that anymore. Just how far into the Appalachians are you??


:jol: Apparently pretty dang far, ya'll...

meanie


----------

